# 2022.7.7 Steph's Picks



## Nowgoal.com (Jul 7, 2022)

Copa Libertadores

Estudiantes La Plata vs Fortaleza  Home win
Home win@1.83

Copa Sudamericana

Lanus vs Independiente Jose Teran
Independiente Jose Teran+0.25@2.00

Independiente Jose Teran
Sao Paulo-1@1.93

Atletico Clube Goianiense vs Olimpia Asuncion
Home win@1.70

More tips in Nowgoal


----------

